# Vista 32-bit crashes after installing 4GB RAM???



## Swiftninja27 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello everyone,

First off, I am aware that 32-bit Vista will only recognize a little over 3GB's of RAM and I am happy with that. However, I cannot even get Vista to boot with 4GB's installed. I can get to the BIOS SETUP screen which recognizes the RAM; but after exiting BIOS; the pc hangs on the Windows loading screen. Vista boots with one additional stick of memory (3GB total) but it brings my PC's Windows Experience Index score down from a 5.9 to a 4.8? I also tried downloading the KB927... patch that I have read about but I am prompted that the patch does not apply to my rig. I have read tons of threads about this issue but still have not been able to resolve it. Additionally, I get no error messages; just freezing.

Here are my custom built system specs:

P5N-E-SLI motherboard
Intel Core 2 DUO processor @ 2.66mhz
Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTS 320MB
4 1GB sticks of G.Skill DDRII
Vista Ultimate 32-bit

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How did you select the ram with a configurer on the manufactures web site or from the motherboards memory QVL?
What part number G.Skill memory did you get?
Down load and run memtest for 2 passes on 1 stick at a time.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/MemTest_d350.html


----------



## Swiftninja27 (Jul 5, 2008)

My friend help me build the rig in Febuary. The first 2 sticks of RAM I purchased were G. Skill (F2-6400CL5D-2GBNQ DDRII1GB PC2-6400). The second 2GB of RAM are the same exact G. Skill sticks as the first. I tested the new RAM by replacing it with the old RAM and all memory was detected; so I know that the new RAM isn't bad. 

I will try memtest, thanks for the link.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

something to consider, some systems are unstable when it has more ram than it can handle. My advise is if it runs good with three gigs, then only have three gigs in it. If you are using ddr where you are required to have dual sets, get a pair of 512 megs.


----------



## clbrockett (Jul 6, 2008)

What are your Ram timings in the Bios. With 4 sticks of ram you may have to adjust.


----------



## Swiftninja27 (Jul 5, 2008)

How do I find that setting? I have searched the Phoenix-Award BIOS CMOS setup utility and couldn't find it.


----------



## clbrockett (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't have your board but you should go to the advanced tab
You will find settings for DRam Freq, Command rate and timings.
Set according to your specific ram or choose auto.
Also under the chipset further down make sure mem remap feature is enabled
I would think timings of 5-5-5-15 with a command rate of 2 may be ok


----------



## Swiftninja27 (Jul 5, 2008)

I will try again to find the timing.

I have an idea. My mb has 2 dual memory slots which require a pair of sticks. However, the pc does boot with just 3 sticks of ram. So, would it be safe to download the KB927... patch with only 3 gigs installed? I need at least 3 for the patch to work...


----------



## Swiftninja27 (Jul 5, 2008)

Anybody? I have 2 gigs of RAM just sitting in my dresser drawer...


----------



## karasme (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys my english is not good.sooooo...plzzz

32 bit os dose not supports 4 gb ram. it supports 3.2 gb ram. i have install trandsend ram 2X2 in 2 slots. my xp32bit shows 3.2. only 64bit os supports 4gb ram or highest. it says in microsoft supports site. i am useing vista 64 home basic sp1 . its great with 4gb.
you pc config is best but why r u in 32bit man. go for 64bit vista. it will boost your pc just like hell


----------



## brossette (Jul 23, 2008)

clbrockett is right, memory remap in bios will post 4 gig memory and also the timings of memory but im sure memory remap is the culprit.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the voltage range for the ram on the makers site you may need to lift it


----------

